# First Hydro Grow



## ZzILikeBudzZ (Feb 2, 2008)

Well, I have been a member here for a while and I have been meaning to post a thread. When I decided to switch to hydro, I figured nows the time. I have been growing in soil for quite a while and I thought it was time for a change. I decided to build an EBB and Flow system. A 600 watt hps with a 6" vented hood. I'm going to add co2 next go around. The tank holds 18 plants for a sea of green. At the moment they have been going for 4 weeks total. 1 week veg. and 3 flowering. First of all I have to say hydro is the way to go. The time cut alone is worth it. Not to mention the up keep is so minimal, at least the EBB sys. is. 
SN150355.jpg SN150356.jpg
The day I put cutting into tank.

SN150606.jpg SN150608.jpg SN150612.jpg
Start of week 2 one day after I turned lights to 12/12


SN150661.jpg SN150663.jpg SN150664.jpg
Start of week 3 They are still under the hps I am just getting better at using my cam. if you were wondering.


SN151571.jpg SN151589.jpg SN151595.jpg SN151599.jpg
Start of week 4 flower production has started only about 4 weeks to go on these ladys.

I will also post some pix of the mothers soon. The grow I have going now are all from the same mother. She is an hybrid 75/25  indica/sativa. I created myself. I will be updating as much as I possibly can, I'm usually pretty busy.


----------



## ZzILikeBudzZ (Feb 2, 2008)

Well, now that I know how the pic posting works on this forum I will do a better job next time.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Feb 2, 2008)

nice look'n ladies... :aok:


----------



## snuggles (Feb 2, 2008)

For your first hydro grow I must say the plants look awesome. Did you run into any problems? Also what are you feeding them? Good luck and keep us in the loop when you have time.


----------



## ZzILikeBudzZ (Feb 2, 2008)

snuggles said:
			
		

> For your first hydro grow I must say the plants look awesome. Did you run into any problems? Also what are you feeding them? Good luck and keep us in the loop when you have time.



I really didn't run into any problems. A side from learning that you should never veg. in hydro just go straight into flowering. The plants will at least double in hight in the first week or two of flowering. The use flora nova nutes. For both veg. and flowering. They sell a bottle for each. That stuff is the best has every micro nute you need and is good for both soil and hydro. A one quart bottle of the stuff weighs about 3LBs. But never add more the max just the one under that which I think is 2 teaspoons a gal. I also add Super thrive to the water every other week. Super thrive is insane when you add that stuff you really notice. The US department of Agriculture uses it and it only takes a drop a gal.!  I unlike most change my water every week rather than every two.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Feb 2, 2008)

I don't think you should be using superthrive more than a couple times max per grow.

you can start doing damage if you keep using it...and it's damn expensive cuz it's so powerful... 1 drop/gal MAX period.

I only use it once a grow... in the beginning of veg stage when you wanna start a strong root base... then as a boost later on, I use a seaweed based home-made fert (made by my buddy) as an added boost.:hubba:


----------



## ZzILikeBudzZ (Feb 2, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> I don't think you should be using superthrive more than a couple times max per grow.
> 
> you can start doing damage if you keep using it...and it's damn expensive cuz it's so powerful... 1 drop/gal MAX period.
> 
> I only use it once a grow... in the beginning of veg stage when you wanna start a strong root base... then as a boost later on, I use a seaweed based home-made fert (made by my buddy) as an added boost.:hubba:



Thanks for the info man. I usually use the superthrive on my mothers after I clip cuttings. It makes them go nuts. I just figured I'd use it eveyother week or maybe monthly in the res. It's all trial and error. I also add it to my spray bottle to water my poppies. Now those things are hard to grow!


----------



## gangalama (Feb 2, 2008)

Very Nice Setup. Hope u dont have problems with ur plants stretching too much, I can relate. Anyway Goodluck with everything. Peace


----------



## ZzILikeBudzZ (Feb 2, 2008)

Well, I wanted to add pic of my mothers to show. I decided to do just that and also show a lil' of my setup and the mothers to be. In the first pic the one on the left is the mother I used this time. The one on the right has been my experimental mom I have done lots of tests with her. The second pic is also the mother from this grow. The third pic is just showing the two different rooms I have set up right now one with a 600 watt hps for flowering and the other a 400 watt mh. conversion. My cloning station has a 125 watt growlux cfl made for vegging. The last set of pix are my biggie smalls I ordered from Dr.chronic. It is supposed to be a very high resonating hard hitting indica. I am really looking forward to it, I love a good indica.

Edit: I just wanted to say the pic of the set up is before I added the door and the fan/duct to the hood in the flowering room. Also wanted to say what a difference it was to add that fan to the hood. It was about an 8 to 10 degree drop. And I can keep the light very close to the tops with no burn. So those of you out there looking to get a new hood or even your first set up go for a vented hood.And get a 6 or 8in if possible. I went with the 6 myself, 8in fans get pretty expensive.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Feb 2, 2008)

nice setup you got going on there... expecting to see some nice turnouts  :hubba: 

luck, bro...


----------



## ZzILikeBudzZ (Feb 11, 2008)

well it's the start of week 5 and I have some new pix to share. I have been really happy with the way things have been going.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Feb 11, 2008)

very nice job you got going on there... very nice, indeed. here's some clear/cloudy/amber *mojo* for the little ladies ~~~~~


----------



## Thorn (Feb 11, 2008)

Sweet man, those are some NICE looking plants!!! I know nothing at all about hydro growing as i'm a soil grower, but i may just keep an eye out to see how this turns out 

How tall are they at now? So is that week 5 of flowering or total? cos u only had 1 week veg right?


----------



## ZzILikeBudzZ (Feb 11, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> How tall are they at now? So is that week 5 of flowering or total? cos u only had 1 week veg right?



They are at the start of week 5 all together. They rang from 2' to 2'8"(which is right in my hight range) because I don't have a light mover.The light mover is now my next investment, I was gonna buy a co2 gen. But as most know co2 is a big help but not necessary provided you have good ventilation.


----------



## Thorn (Feb 11, 2008)

yea man i never even thought about gettin a co2 gen cos my grow space has always been in my bedroom - safest place for me, so we spend a lot of time around the grow and the plant(s) can feed off our co2 breathing 

They are pretty decent for 5 weeks man! Mind you i'm doing 12/12 now from planting/seed and this plant has grown so much faster than when i did 18/6 veg period.


----------



## ZzILikeBudzZ (Feb 11, 2008)

I just started some from seed in 12/12 they should pop up today I'm growing them in very small containers just to see what I can get out of them. I have some extra space in my flower box. I plan on putting a shelf in there for them. My flower box is 4x4x8, I love my closet lol. 

"They are pretty decent for 5 weeks man! Mind you i'm doing 12/12 now from planting/seed and this plant has grown so much faster than when i did 18/6 veg period."
One big thing I have learned in my years is that they seem to try to make up for the short veg period. Realistically the first week of flowering is a week of very rapid last minute vegging.


----------



## ZzILikeBudzZ (Feb 18, 2008)

Well guys it's the start of week 6 and things are looking really nice. I know I have said it many times Hydro kicks a**. I have yet to run into any problems. The only thing is I wish I had a light mover, especially in a SOG. And for the record I have never seen plants grow as fast and healthy as with this flora nova  I use, No bloom boosters needed.
Edit:I had to through in a pic of my guard lol


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 18, 2008)

lookin great man!


----------



## Melissa (Feb 18, 2008)

fantastic looking ladies :woohoo: take it youll stay in hydro from now on :hubba: great set up you made good luck with the seedlings :tokie:


----------



## Thorn (Feb 18, 2008)

Looking niiiiiiiiiiiiiice and bushy!! Love the snake!!


----------



## ZzILikeBudzZ (Feb 23, 2008)

At week 7 things are looking really nice. I just have one question. I can't figure out why the top on the tall plant seems to be stretching (see pics 5,6, and 7). Which doesn't make any since. For one It's the tallest bud and none of the others are doing this.And for two the light is only about 3 inches from the top. If anyone has any ideas let me know.


----------



## ZzILikeBudzZ (Feb 23, 2008)

This is just a bump. Can some one help me out with this?


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Feb 24, 2008)

it might just be a characteristic of that particular plant... it grows more for a while longer... maybe???


----------



## Thorn (Feb 24, 2008)

not sure, could just be that one top fighting for first place lol nah i mean fighting to be the main cola. otherwise, lookin good


----------



## ZzILikeBudzZ (Feb 24, 2008)

The only thing is I bred the strain. Nither the mother or father were like that. or the mother I took the clones off of. On top of that it didn't start that until this past week, which is the was the 6th week of flower. oh, and all 18 of the plants in there are the same strain, and only that one is doing it. Just doesn't make since lol. I have thought about topping it, But I'm just gonna wait it out and see if it starts filling in.


----------



## ZzILikeBudzZ (Feb 27, 2008)

I opened my box today to see that 3 of my babies had fallen over from weight and snapped.Not to big of a deal I guess, they only have about 2 weeks to go anyway. I still have 15 in the tank. I just wish it wouldn't have happened. But so smoke with an up high wont be that bad. I'll post some pix of the buds tomorrow.


----------



## ZzILikeBudzZ (Feb 28, 2008)

There are the pix


----------



## Thorn (Feb 28, 2008)

those look like some nice buds anyway man! With only 2 weeks left they should be alright...let us know how they smoke


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Feb 28, 2008)

just be sure to keep these prematurely chopped buds seperate from the main stash so you can tell the difference when you have the others to compare against. should be an interesting comparrison when it's all said and done... I anticipate the results


----------



## SALTROCK (Feb 28, 2008)

Very nice grow. I was gonna do ebb and flow, it was my second choice.  Sorry those tops broke, hope you wont notice much of a difference with the chemicals still in there. Got to love hydro. GJ keep it up.

Thanks
SALT


----------



## ZzILikeBudzZ (Mar 6, 2008)

Well, here in week 8 everything is looking great. The microscope told me that they will be done around sat. So, they're being flushed at the moment. To tell you all the truth I have no clue where I'm  going hang all that stuff. Believe me there is a lot more there than it looks like. Those three premes were about an once and a half each. I will post some harvest pix sat. or sun. depending on how long it takes to clean them up.


----------



## Thorn (Mar 6, 2008)

nice budz man, thanks for the pic update


----------



## ZzILikeBudzZ (Mar 13, 2008)

:cop: I got busted! I just got out of jail last night it was the worst time of my life. I had to come up with a 5000 dollar bond. Which was pretty hard considering I'm not some drug dealer. So I'm not planning on doing this again until I move where I can get a prescription. I will still be around the forums reading and posting but, There will not be any grow journals for a while. The worst thing is I didn't even get to try it.  I got arrested about 6 hours before harvest time.


----------



## Joseph James (Mar 13, 2008)

i got a shotgun man...**** the police!

 nevermind that response sorry but **** the pigs
1


----------



## Thorn (Mar 13, 2008)

Ahh man sorry to hear that what happened do you know? Did some one find them or what?


----------



## ZzILikeBudzZ (Mar 13, 2008)

No lets just say I walked out of my door at the wrong time. :cop: And had the closet door been closed they would have never known. He saw the light it was open Cuz I was preping for harvest.


----------



## Thorn (Mar 13, 2008)

Aww man that sux  well good luck for next time, let us know what you'll be preparing and here's some green mojo anyway to hope for better luck on the next one


----------



## smokybear (Mar 13, 2008)

Oh crap. Thats some terrible luck for you. I hope you have better luck next time. Take care.


----------



## headband (Mar 13, 2008)

what are you getting charged with, i would recommend a good attorney and not slipping buy with a pubic defender, you get what you pay for. Im sry, the govenment really *****, that blowsss:hairpull:


----------



## ZzILikeBudzZ (Mar 14, 2008)

cultavation and I have a great lawyer. I have never been in trouble in my life. gotta love going to jail for growing a plant..... :confused2:


----------



## hachiroku (Apr 4, 2008)

A PLANT?! 

hahahahaha. righttt.

lol good luck though man, to reiterate an earlier question, what exactly did they charge you with?

Thats nuts dude, the 5 oh was walking by your house and saw the damn light? WEIRD. haha, cops around here are so damn oblivious to those types of things. 

good luck, and whats the update?


----------



## Prodigious Puff (Apr 5, 2008)

Bummer man, I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------

